# Hello Milanworld!



## CS10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ciao a tutto il forum, vi leggo da tanto e ora ho deciso di condividere con voi i miei pensieri sul nostro amato Milan.
Il mio nick è ovviamente un omaggio a Clarence Seedorf, uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.

Ci sentiamo su queste pagine!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, vi leggo da tanto e ora ho deciso di condividere con voi i miei pensieri sul nostro amato Milan.
> Il mio nick è ovviamente un omaggio a Clarence Seedorf, uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
> 
> Ci sentiamo su queste pagine!


Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Marzo 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, vi leggo da tanto e ora ho deciso di condividere con voi i miei pensieri sul nostro amato Milan.
> Il mio nick è ovviamente un omaggio a Clarence Seedorf, uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
> 
> Ci sentiamo su queste pagine!


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Marzo 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Marzo 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, vi leggo da tanto e ora ho deciso di condividere con voi i miei pensieri sul nostro amato Milan.
> Il mio nick è ovviamente un omaggio a Clarence Seedorf, uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
> 
> Ci sentiamo su queste pagine!


Benvenuto amico Milanista! Rossoneri per sempre.


----------

